# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  MBRMastr (Emsisoft MBR Master)

## Dont.care.a.f!g

Утилита от Emsisoft. 
http://tmp.emsisoft.com/fw/mbrmastr.exe

Некоторую информацию можно найти в темах в http://support.emsisoft.com/ при поиске
по словам "mbrmastr" и "emsisoft mbr master".

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

